# Suitability of Dog Rose for sticks?



## Scullion Scholar (Dec 21, 2017)

I have been told that Dog Rose (so called in Britain) makes a very hard, robust stick when seasoned. I don't know what it's called in the US but does anyone have any knowledge of using this type of wood for this purpose? It certainly seems very hard unseasoned.

[EDIT]: I forgot to add you get a lovely dotted pattern when the thorns are knocked off but I haven't actually done any more that that yet in terms of finishing.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

First I've heard of it. Is it a wild rose in England?

The wild roses here in Washington don't get big enough.

Rodney


----------



## Scullion Scholar (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes Rodney, as far as I know, they seem to grow in mainly woodland areas because there they are left untouched. The stems can easily reach an 1" or 11/2" thick. If you Google Dog rose thorns I'm sure you have them in the US just by a different name maybe.

[EDIT]: They may be also be Bramble (Rubus fruticosus) but a more mature version. But don't quote me on that !


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have something similar growing on my front lawn next to a rock wall. They don't get to be much over 3/4 inch in diameter, though. Maybe just the climate here in Maine.

We do have a type of multi-flora vine rose that grows wild here, though, which can regularly get up to the size you mentioned (1-1.5") if grown with some sort of support. I found one once which was close to 2". It had grown up into a wild apple tree. If they grow unsupported they tend to max out at 3/4 or so inches. The snow is just too heavy for them, which makes me think they wouldn't make a good stick.

If you find some of suitable size, there's only one way to be sure and that's to try it.


----------



## Scullion Scholar (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, you are right of course dww2 - only one way to find out. I'm probably going to steam a few sticks over the holiday, so I'll report back.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

My favourite walking stick is a thimb stick made from Dog Rose, light strong and comfortable.


----------



## Scullion Scholar (Dec 21, 2017)

Gloops said:


> My favourite walking stick is a thimb stick made from Dog Rose, light strong and comfortable.


Excellent, thank you Gloops. I am looking forward to trying one out. I have several that are seasoned but with no thumb fork, but I did harvest one a few weeks ago with a lovely even fork in it. So this time next year, I shall straighten it and put a ferrule on the end. Thanks for your post.


----------

